# 04 s4 is it worth it



## FNG21222 (Feb 23, 2010)

I found a 04 s4 with 115000 for $11800 and wondering if its wroth it? The car looks great in the picture's. I'm going to try to find time to go look at it tomorrow and find out if they have maintenance records. If so then offer about $10500 for. I know gas mileage isn't the best but I'm not worried to much ill be happy with about 13-20 mpg. If maintenance wasn't done what should I be expecting to do once I get it?


----------



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

Really nice car and for the most part they do not have too many problems. You really should have it inspected by an Audi shop in your area just to be safe. 

Things to check:

Check underneath w/ belly pan removed for oil leaks
Inspect Serp. belt (do not last long on this engine)
Check battery, make sure charging system is working
VAG Com full scan or at least check Engine DTC's
Test drive and listen for any wheel bearing/tire noise
Inspect front suspension for worn ball joints/bushings/end links
Check the aux. radiators for coolant leaks

You really want to listen to this engine during a cold start up and make sure there is not excessive noise from cam adjusters/timing chains. A small amount is normal but if it lasts for more than a second than I would stay away.


----------



## WinterisComing (Oct 25, 2012)

Definitely try to talk down the price a bit


----------



## jsvr6nsd (Jan 9, 2007)

I was actually just about to post a new thread talking about why people seem to be asking for a lot more than what their car is worth lately! Considering the value estimated by kbb and other site (I just went off of the info you gave) says that if it is excellent condition is $8,400... I would say that is quite high for the car. Considering that is thought to be flawless I highly doubt that it should be worth too much more than that. I understand that people put performance parts on their vehicles, but it seems as though most don't understand that it does not increase the value of their vehicle that much. 

So my question is... Why is it that everyone who posts their car up for sale on vortex thinks that the value is so much higher than blue book?


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

jsvr6nsd said:


> I was actually just about to post a new thread talking about why people seem to be asking for a lot more than what their car is worth lately! Considering the value estimated by kbb and other site (I just went off of the info you gave) says that if it is excellent condition is $8,400... I would say that is quite high for the car. Considering that is thought to be flawless I highly doubt that it should be worth too much more than that. I understand that people put performance parts on their vehicles, but it seems as though most don't understand that it does not increase the value of their vehicle that much.
> 
> So my question is... Why is it that everyone who posts their car up for sale on vortex thinks that the value is so much higher than blue book?


$11800 :what:

Yeah, that seemed a little higher than I would consider (even without looking at KBB).

Maybe they think since they're selling to an enthusiast that they'll get more :laugh:


----------



## jsvr6nsd (Jan 9, 2007)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> $11800 :what:
> 
> Yeah, that seemed a little higher than I would consider (even without looking at KBB).
> 
> Maybe they think since they're selling to an enthusiast that they'll get more :laugh:


But it seems like even people selling here vortex member to vortex member think that their car is worth more than it actually is, and when you tell them that it isn't they get offended. Just because you put parts on your car... does not mean that they are the parts that I would put on it. I'd rather you just put it back to "as close as stock as possible", and then sell it to me. My toys... my parts!


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

I agree, I hate getting modded cars.


----------



## juniorjunior786 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Thanks*

jsvr6nsd Thanks


----------



## 3 bar (Aug 16, 2001)

Had one and i will never own one again. It is a maintenance nightmare. you'll be lucky to get 16mpg in mixed driving with premium fuel. The 04s were prone to clutch failures. Make sure the clutch/flywheel has been upgraded. Starters are small and weak and tend to go around 80k. Window regulators are garbage. A/c compressors go bad around 80k as well and are unique to the car. Timing chain tensioners are a big issue with these cars and very expensive to replace cause the engine has to come out. They also have 3 radiators. 1 went bad on mine before 100k. The car put me in the poor house and i'm a mechanic. I paid the price. Don't make the same mistake I did.


----------

